# Jigs and straps for Winston cells



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Have you tried asking your battery supplier?


----------



## nelos (Jan 20, 2013)

I have now asked two suppliers for jigs and straps, but with negative result.

I have asked the following companies:

http://www.ev-power.eu/
http://www.3xe-electric-cars.com/

They both replied that they do not sell jigs and straps.
I attach their replies below.

Has anyone bought jigs and straps, and can recommend a reseller for these parts?


========================
hello Mr.

I am afraid that jigs&straps are not available in sales at the moment.
-- 
Best regards / Mit freundlichen Grüßen

[email protected]
========================

Dear
thank you for the email.

We are able to provide you cells with the bolts and connectors, but we do not offer Jigs and Straps.
Please let me know if you are anyway interest in our product.

Thank you
In the case of any enquiries you dont hesitate to contact me.
--
Best Regards,
Sales and Technical department

i4wifi a.s.
========================


----------



## nelos (Jan 20, 2013)

I have found one supplier that provides a strapping service:

http://www.lithiumstorage.com/2012-08-26-03-46-18/common-questions?view=category&id=115


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

nelos said:


> I will use Winston cells in my electric outboard project, and since the batteries will be used in a boat, I will need to charge the batteries at home.
> 
> Therefore, I will carry the cells in packs of four cells:
> http://www.ev-power.eu/Winston-40Ah-100Ah/WB-LYP100AHA-LiFeYPO4-3-2V-100Ah.html
> ...


Hi nel,

We did a case design for the 40 Ah Thundersky cells.










We prototyped it in a double wide 20 cell box. We had shims and thru bolts to clamp the cells.












The project was cancelled. You might use this idea or contact me via PM for details. It'd obviously be more expense than straps but offer more protection.

Regards,

major


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

You can use 1/8" end alum for the ends, and packing straps. 

Works great!

Here's how:

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2010/12/plug-bug-strapping-thundersky-batteries-together/

The cells are very solid, and don't come apart. 

corbin


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

nelos said:


> I will use Winston cells in my electric outboard project, and since the batteries will be used in a boat, I will need to charge the batteries at home.
> 
> Therefore, I will carry the cells in packs of four cells:
> http://www.ev-power.eu/Winston-40Ah-100Ah/WB-LYP100AHA-LiFeYPO4-3-2V-100Ah.html
> ...


 
KTA list them for sale on their site. 
http://www.kta-ev.com/Winston_Battery_Jigs_Straps_p/bat-wb-jigs.htm


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

plastic strapping kits with strapping, tensioner, and clip crimper are only about $100 on ebay.... work very well. End pieces can easily be fabbed from AL, plastic sheet, or just left out of the picture completely.

http://www.envirokarma.org/ev2_mx5e/gallery/121216_rear_batt01.htm


----------



## nelos (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the answers.

I have now found out how to buy the jig and straps, although you will have to buy four cells at the same time:

The 12V Winston batteries containing four finely balanced cells will also include the jigs and straps:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV9g8lf0lf4

http://www.ev-power.eu/LiFeYPO4-batteries-12V-1-1/Lithium-Battery-12V-90Ah-WB-LP12V90AH.html


----------



## sourcefinder (Dec 17, 2010)

Jigs and Straps are sold by winston.
Just sent them a mail using their website and you can order them.
As they are not heavy, shipping should be not expensive.

I bought a few cells some weeks ago from winston and they asked me if I would jigs and straps also.

Best Regards
Hermann


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

sourcefinder said:


> Jigs and Straps are sold by winston.
> Just sent them a mail using their website and you can order them.



you bought direct from Winston? How did the shipping, customs, taxes work out? what was the price?


----------



## sourcefinder (Dec 17, 2010)

We buy for our company for one of our customers.
You need a taxnumber here in Europe to get them through customs.

For small orders they wanted 1,1 USD/Ah, for bigger orders less.

Shipping by airplane was expensive, now we are looking to get them by ship.
Customs here was 4,7%.


----------



## nelos (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is another video that shows how to open a 12V 90Ah Winston lithium battery in order to access the four lithium cells inside:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDgQvc0PgdM&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXHXC5IyKfg&feature=youtu.be

Here is the battery that is used:

http://www.ev-power.eu/LiFeYPO4-batteries-12V-1-1/Lithium-Battery-12V-90Ah-WB-LP12V90AH.html


----------

